# Close off a basement window



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

mwerner said:


> The previous owners had a cement patio poured right up to were these windows are.


Meaning the patio slab is flush with the bottom of the window ?

And being theres dirt covering the out side of the window, you have concrete or block basement walls which these windows are in ?

Maybe you could knock out the window, block and mortar and be done with it for ever.
You might have to cut alittle of your patio slab so you can get a good seal. If you just fill in the window its possible where your new "fill" meets your current patio there will be a leak. Probably best to cut way a few inches in all directions.

Just an idea till a more knowledgeable person pops in.


----------



## mwerner (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks, I really appreciate it. The patio cement is actually above the bottom of the window.


----------

